# How to set constant Turbo boost?



## Tibor Hazafi (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi all,
I have an i7-6700K CPU and I want to set its core clock to 4,2GHz all the time. *No, I don't want to go higher* (that's one of the reasons why I have a B200 serie MOBO), so please spare me the comments like "Buy a Z board, and OC to 5GHz" etc. I only want to maintain its Turbo Boost clock. How should I do?
I would do it on my own in this way (I have never done this before, so I need a confirmation of an expert):

CPU Base Clock: Default (100MHz)
CPU Ratio: 42
CPU Ratio Apply Mode: All Core
CPU Ratio Mode: Fixed Mode

Or is this setup absolutely wrong?
Thanks,
hazazs


----------



## bug (Aug 7, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> Hi all,
> I have an i7-6700K CPU and I want to set its core clock to 4,2GHz all the time. *No, I don't want to go higher* (that's one of the reasons why I have a B200 serie MOBO), so please spare me the comments like "Buy a Z board, and OC to 5GHz" etc. I only want to maintain its Turbo Boost clock. How should I do?
> I would do it on my own in this way (I have never done this before, so I need a confirmation of an expert):
> 
> ...


Sounds about right. But check what frequency the RAM is running at after making those changes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 7, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> Hi all,
> I have an i7-6700K CPU and I want to set its core clock to 4,2GHz all the time. *No, I don't want to go higher* (that's one of the reasons why I have a B200 serie MOBO), so please spare me the comments like "Buy a Z board, and OC to 5GHz" etc. I only want to maintain its Turbo Boost clock. How should I do?
> I would do it on my own in this way (I have never done this before, so I need a confirmation of an expert):
> 
> ...


That sounds correct.  Are you also able set XMP for RAM? If so that simplifies this even more.
.


----------



## Flaky (Aug 7, 2019)

On a non-Z board the answer is simple - you can't.

The 4.2GHz refers only to single core load. Anything more has turbo frequency of 4GHz.

There is no way to override it without OC (what does require Z). On some previous platforms it was possible, but skylake has no known workarounds (non-K OC is completely unrelated) ("multicore enhancement" is also unrelated).
All you can do is override power and current limit values, so the cpu does not drop below 4GHz no matter what kind of load happens. Leave other clock/ratio settings untouched, so during single core load it can boost to 4.2GHz.

Seeing you've already tweaked the memory - unfortunately there is nothing more to be done.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 7, 2019)

from what I can infer he wants his cpu never to downclock.
disable c states and speedstep,set minimum cpu % value in power plans to 100%

as for 4.2ghz boost try xtu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 7, 2019)

He wants to limit the single core frequency increase to 4.2 Maximum, nothing higher


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 7, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> He wants to limit the single core frequency increase to 4.2 Maximum, nothing higher


but single core is boosting to 4.2 already at stock


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 7, 2019)

Its a tad safer to use the turbo for each core at x42 , and keep your baseclock at stock.

This way you have a fallback in case the CPU wants to throttle due to power or heat. And you are guaranteed to get into bios without a hot CPU.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Aug 8, 2019)

bug said:


> Sounds about right. But check what frequency the RAM is running at after making those changes.





rtwjunkie said:


> That sounds correct. Are you also able set XMP for RAM? If so that simplifies this even more.



I have this RAM Kit: <click>
And yeah, it was one of my first doing to set the RAM settings to their SPD values via X.M.P. (to 2133MHz, 1,2V, CL13 from the default 2133MHz, 1,2V, CL15).



Flaky said:


> The 4.2GHz refers only to single core load. Anything more has turbo frequency of 4GHz.



Hmm. I have set the power plan to "Maximum performance" and the minimum CPU limit to 100%, and according to CPU-Z *all the 4 cores* move between 4 and 4,2GHz. So how is this possible then?

Anyway, my further power save settings in the BIOS are:
-Intel C-State [Auto]
-C1E Support [Disabled]
-Package C State limit [Auto]
-EIST [Enabled]
These are my MOBO default settings. All I want to reach is to prevent visual dips/hiccups in games due to a switch from a lower C-State to C0. Is this possible simply by setting the power plan in windows to maximum performance (which automatically sets the CPU minimum limit to 100%) and leaving every other settings at default?


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 8, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> Hmm. I have set the power plan to "Maximum performance" and the minimum CPU limit to 100%, and according to CPU-Z *all the 4 cores* move between 4 and 4,2GHz. So how is this possible then?



That is confirmation of what he is saying. Core frequency and transistors 'switch' way faster than you can possibly monitor. The turbo ratios could be set between 40 and 42 for 1 ~ 4 cores loaded. So in the brief moments you don't have max load on each core, you can see them go to 42.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 15, 2019)

Flaky said:


> All you can do is override power and current limit values, so the cpu does not drop below 4GHz no matter what kind of load happens. Leave other clock/ratio settings untouched, so during single core load it can boost to 4.2GHz.



I have set the minimum processor state to 100% by enabling the "High performance" power profile. Most of the time the CPU runs at 4GHz on each core, but monitoring the clocks for 3 hours this was the result according to CPUID HWMonitor:







For some reason each core drops rarily to 800MHz, even if I set EIST to disabled. *Why? It should keep the 4GHz all the time, isn't it? What setting did I miss?*

Thanks,
hazazs


----------



## natr0n (Oct 15, 2019)

In windows you have to set power plan to max.

Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Power Options


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 15, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> I have set the minimum processor state to 100% by enabling the "High performance" power profile. Most of the time the CPU runs at 4GHz on each core, but monitoring the clocks for 3 hours this was the result according to CPUID HWMonitor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CPU runs outside of TDP budget and it will clock back to get back under it. Doesn't have to be temp related. If the max power plan doesn't work from Windows, enter BIOS and set the package TDP limit at 250W.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 15, 2019)

@Tibor Hazafi - Do you really need two active forum threads for the same topic?  Why not ask the mods to permanently close one of these threads.



Flaky said:


> On a non-Z board the answer is simple - you can't.


Good answer.

As for the 799 MHz minimum that CPUID HWMonitor reports, maybe it is wrong.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 16, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> CPU runs outside of TDP budget and it will clock back to get back under it. Doesn't have to be temp related. If the max power plan doesn't work from Windows, enter BIOS and set the package TDP limit at 250W.







Is these two settings what I need?



unclewebb said:


> @Tibor Hazafi - Do you really need two active forum threads for the same topic? Why not ask the mods to permanently close one of these threads.



I will ask them to close the another one, thanks.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 16, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> View attachment 134253
> 
> Is these two settings what I need?
> 
> ...



Precisely those yes. You can also max out the long duration maintained setting. These settings will not override any sort of overheat protection.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 16, 2019)

I think you just your power mode for performance


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 21, 2019)

Flaky said:


> On a non-Z board the answer is simple - you can't.



Then why are those detaild OC settings in the BIOS at all?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> Then why are those detaild OC settings in the BIOS at all?



It's for those who want a mild overclock it won't be nearly as Extreme as a zboard it's like taking for example a low ended 970 based motherboard versus a top-end 990 FX motherboard


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 21, 2019)

You should be able to set the core multiplier as high as the single core boost and lock it there on locked boards. This has NO effect on your memory as you are not changing the bclk. But that coupled with setting windows power plan to performance, should do it.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> It's for those who want a mild overclock it won't be nearly as Extreme as a zboard it's like taking for example a low ended 970 based motherboard versus a top-end 990 FX motherboard



I just want to keep the turbo clock (4,2GHz) fixed on all cores. I hope this can be considered as mild.



EarthDog said:


> You should be able to set the core multiplier as high as the single core boost and lock it there on locked boards. This has NO effect on your memory as you are not changing the bclk. But that coupled with setting windows power plan to performance, should do it.



That's exactly what I want. Furthermore it would be enough for me to keep the base clock (4GHz) all the time, and have the turbo boost on one core when necessary. I think it would be the exact point of the high performance power plan by default, but when I set it to that, which automatically sets the minimum CPU state to 100%, each cores still drop sometimes to 800MHz. Disabling EIST can't help either. When I disable the C-States, everything is fine (constant 4GHz), exept there isn't any turbo at all for some reason. I will try this today, maybe it works:
C-States [Auto]
C1E [Disabled]
C-State Packages [C0]
EIST [Enabled]


----------



## Komshija (Oct 22, 2019)

Flaky said:


> The 4.2GHz refers only to single core load. Anything more has turbo frequency of 4GHz.


Maybe with certain boards but my i7 6700K before the OC, fully stock system, always boosted all cores together to 4,2 GHz during heavy workloads.

Otherwise it's pointless having all cores constantly running at eg. 4,5 GHz all the time because your system will not become any faster than it currently is. Rather apply some OC with appropriate voltages and set it to "adaptive".


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 22, 2019)

Komshija said:


> always boosted all cores together to 4,2 GHz during heavy workloads.



I thought the same regarding to my HWMonitor values:





But it's not true. Each of the cores can boost to 4,2GHz, BUT not at the same time. Maybe you can see that the current value of all cores are 4,2GHz at the moment, but it's just due to the high polling rate (1000ms most of the time) of the monitoring programs. They can't follow the clocks in real time. You can ensure about this on the official intel site:








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 22, 2019)

I wouldn't fret over 200 MHz...

It's possible this budget chipset/board just can't do it. But if you have an option to set all cores, find it and do so. Even if it settles to 800 MHz, it does so on idle anyway... the ramp up is quick as heck and not really noticeable outside of benchmarks. Really.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 22, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> I have a B200 serie MOBO


For the all core turbo feature to work you need *both* a K series CPU and a Z series motherboard.  On a B200 motherboard, the 6700K will be limited to its default specs.



			http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i7/Intel-Core%20i7-6700K.html
		


It can only use the 42 multiplier when a single core is active.  Without a Z series board, there is no way to get it to run the 42 multiplier all cores so stop trying.

If you are using a motherboard that is not a Z series board, you also need to enable the deeper C states like C3 or C6.  If both of these C states are disabled then you will be limited to the 40 multiplier.  This is how Intel Turbo Boost works.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 22, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> Without a Z series board, there is no way to get it to run the 42 multiplier all cores so stop trying.



You are right. I have set the CPU Ratio Apply Mode to All core, and the CPU Ratio to 42, and when I have set the CPU Ratio Mode from Dynamic to Fixed, the CPU Ratio is locked to 40 max.
By the way as I said "it would be enough for me to keep the base clock (4GHz) all the time (no drops to 800MHz), and have the turbo boost on one core when necessary."
But with C-State enabled it drops, when disabled there is no Turbo.
Is this impossible as well?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 22, 2019)

Try using a different monitoring program.  CPUID HWMonitor flip flops back and forth between 800 MHz, 4000 MHz and 4200 MHz and does not report any of the multipliers in between.  The 800 MHz it reports for the minimum might be a false reading.  If you want an accurate report of the CPU multiplier give ThrottleStop a try.  It is one of the few programs that follows the Intel recommended monitoring method.



Tibor Hazafi said:


> Is this impossible as well?


I have already said that if you want the 42 turbo multiplier, you need to have C states enabled.  

Now that you know how these CPUs work on your motherboard, take your pick.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 22, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> If you want an accurate report of the CPU multiplier give ThrottleStop a try.



Is there a way to report multipliers for each of the cores? As I see in the log file there is only one multi value per second.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 22, 2019)

For your Intel CPU, at any moment in time, all active cores are using the exact same multiplier.  The active cores are all physically locked to the same multiplier. 

Inactive cores that are in one of the C states like C3 or C6 are not using any multiplier.  Those cores are dormant at 0 MHz and 0 volts.  The problem with some monitoring software is they are waking up inactive cores and then showing something like 800 MHz which is not accurate. 

Try posting a ThrottleStop log.  Let's see if it shows any 800 MHz.  You can copy and paste log file data to www.pastebin.com or attach a log file to your next post.

Run a 1 Thread test using the TS Bench.  With Intel Turbo Boost and C3 or C6 enabled, you should see lots of evidence of your CPU going beyond 4000 MHz.  The full 4200 MHz will not be seen during this test because there are always hundreds of Windows background tasks running that are waking up additional cores on a regular basis.  As soon as a second or third or fourth core becomes active, the multiplier immediately drops from 42 to 40.  ThrottleStop uses high performance timers within the CPU and is able to report a very accurate average multiplier when this is going on.  Most other apps are throwing darts at a moving dart board.  Sometimes they might get it right but often times they miss and get it wrong.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 24, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> For your Intel CPU, at any moment in time, all active cores are using the exact same multiplier. The active cores are all physically locked to the same multiplier.
> 
> Inactive cores that are in one of the C states like C3 or C6 are not using any multiplier. Those cores are dormant at 0 MHz and 0 volts. The problem with some monitoring software is they are waking up inactive cores and then showing something like 800 MHz which is not accurate.



Thank you, finally I start to understand how my CPU works. But if the active cores are all physically locked to the same multiplier, then why are 8 different multipliers on ThrottleStop in each second?
Because they are not for cores, but thread? And does this mean all cores are active all the time (they don't show "0")?





By the way I have attached the log files from yesterday, which contain about:
~2 hours Javascript programming
~6,5 hours idle time
~2,5 hours fullHD movie
~2 hours Middle-earth - Shadow of War

The minimum multiplier was 30.88? *Is this value OK with high performance power plan?*

I have done 3 TS bench tests as well:


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 24, 2019)

On the one hand, you should be commended for uploading 13 hours of log file data.  I usually have to beg people to see some data.

On the other hand, I have no idea how you had ThrottleStop setup during your 13 hour session, I have no idea if you made any changes to ThrottleStop or to your Windows power plan, or what exactly you were doing at any point during that log.

Early on, the CPU multiplier is spending most of its time in the 40 to 42 range which is what it should be doing.  When you put a load on the CPU, it drops to a steady 40 so that all looks fine.  Throughout the day and into the early evening when it looks like you are not using your computer, the multiplier is OK.  No problems.

Just before 7 PM, the load goes up slightly and now the maximum multiplier is limited to 40.00.  I have no idea if you sat down at your computer and clicked on the Disable Turbo feature or what happened.  All I see in the log is that Turbo Boost is now disabled.  I was not there so not sure why.

If you switched to a Windows power plan that has the Maximum processor state set to 99% or less instead of 100%, that will disable Turbo Boost.

At 9:25 PM, the load starts to change and Turbo Boost starts working normally again.

Just before 11:00 PM, for the first time, I start seeing the CPU multiplier drop down around 35.  Not sure if you changed to the Windows Balanced power profile or what happened.  The VID voltage is normally up around 1.21 - 1.24 V.  When the multi drops, I start seeing the odd VID reading in the 0.7150 to 0.7250 range.  That is more confirmation that something like the balanced power profile is trying to kick in which is lowering your multiplier and voltage.  Depending on how you have ThrottleStop setup, it might be fighting against Windows trying to keep the multiplier high even though Windows wants it low.

All in all, something is not quite right.  Without knowing exactly how you had ThrottleStop setup or what sort of changes you might have made while testing, it is impossible for me to come to any conclusion.  Maybe instead of throwing 13 hours of data at me, show me how you have ThrottleStop setup, make sure you are using the Windows high performance power profile with the Minimum processor state set to 100% and then go play a game.  Send me a log file of whatever but give me a few more clues about what that log represents in terms of usage.

As for your other question, when a CPU is lightly loaded, individual threads and cores will be constantly entering and exiting various C states.  This is why the multiplier reported for each thread is going to be slightly different from thread to thread.  On a lightly loaded CPU, there is no way for all 8 threads to be doing the exact same thing and all 8 threads to be spending the exact same amount of time in each C state.  Some variation from thread to thread is 100% normal.  The multiplier number reported by ThrottleStop for each thread is a very accurate average during each 1 second sampling period.

In the C0% column, if ThrottleStop shows 1.0, that means the CPU was in the C0 state, actively working on something 1% of the time and the other 99% of the time, it was idle in one of the other low power states doing nothing.  The CPU will first go into C1 when it has nothing to do.  If C1E is enabled, then it will use that.  If still nothing is going on and the CPU does not have any tasks that need to be completed, then it will drop down into C3 or C6 or C7.  I think some CPUs drop down directly from C0 to C1 to C7.  They might also do the opposite and go from idle in C7 and jump right back into C0 so they can get to work immediately.  Intel has made changes with each generation with their goal being CPU cores that can immediately get to work when needed and to go idle when not needed.  This is the best way to save power.

Your ThrottleStop idle data looks great.  In the pic it shows 1 thread at 0.3% or 0.5% or 0.6% in the C0 state, working on Windows background tasks while the second thread for each core is reporting 0.0.  The load on the CPU is very light so there is no need to have both threads active.  Windows is letting the hyper thread for each core sit idle.  When the load starts to increase, there will always be a primary thread doing more of the work compared to the secondary thread.  At any point in time, either thread can be the primary thread.

In the Options window, try checking the Add Limit Reasons to Log File option.  If you were not changing the Windows power plan, this might show why your CPU was throttling and will add that info to the log file.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 25, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> On the other hand, I have no idea how you had ThrottleStop setup during your 13 hour session, I have no idea if you made any changes to ThrottleStop or to your Windows power plan, or what exactly you were doing at any point during that log.



I haven't made any changes to my power plan (still high performance with 100% minimum/maximum processor state), and have left Throttlestop settings at default as well. I have only ticked the "Log File" to make the reports.
BIOS settings:
Intel C-State [Auto]
C1E Support [Disabled]
Package C State limit [Auto]
EIST [Enabled]






I try to write approximately details about what I was doing:
10:28 - 13:45| I have turned on the computer. During this interval occured some:
   -Javascript programming
   -web browsing
   -idle time
13:45 - 18:57 | I have left the computer alone.



unclewebb said:


> Just before 7 PM, the load goes up slightly and now the maximum multiplier is limited to 40.00. I have no idea if you sat down at your computer and clicked on the Disable Turbo feature or what happened. All I see in the log is that Turbo Boost is now disabled. I was not there so not sure why.
> 
> At 9:25 PM, the load starts to change and Turbo Boost starts working normally again.



18:57 - 21:25 | I have watched a fullHD movie.
21:25 - around 23:00 |
   -web browsing
   -idle time



unclewebb said:


> Just before 11:00 PM, for the first time, I start seeing the CPU multiplier drop down around 35. Not sure if you changed to the Windows Balanced power profile or what happened. The VID voltage is normally up around 1.21 - 1.24 V. When the multi drops, I start seeing the odd VID reading in the 0.7150 to 0.7250 range. That is more confirmation that something like the balanced power profile is trying to kick in which is lowering your multiplier and voltage. Depending on how you have ThrottleStop setup, it might be fighting against Windows trying to keep the multiplier high even though Windows wants it low.



That's the time I have started playing Middle-earth - Shadow of War until the end of the log. I play it with Windowed Borderless mode (it was the default screen mode of the game instead of Fullscreen), if it matters anything.



unclewebb said:


> In the Options window, try checking the Add Limit Reasons to Log File option. If you were not changing the Windows power plan, this might show why your CPU was throttling and will add that info to the log file.



According to ThrottleStop none of the limits (thermal, tdp) have triggered at all. However I haven't clicked the "Limits" button for the core/ring/gt reasons. The game have run with stable 60FPS as well. But next time (early next week, or on the weekend if I will have time) I will make a log for you (including limit reasons) just about gaming for a couple of hours.

Until then, have a good day and thanks for the clarification about C-States and thread multipliers.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 28, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> Send me a log file of whatever but give me a few more clues about what that log represents in terms of usage.



I have attached a new log about a couple of hours of gaming with Shadow of War. I have checked the "Add Limit Reasons to Log File" option, but I can't see any Limit Reason column in it. Does it mean that it wasn't any throttling?

And also you can find my TS settings and a little explanation about the earlier log files in my previous comment.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 28, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> Does it mean that it wasn't any throttling?


It just means that there was no throttling that Limit Reasons detected.  A CPU can slow down without it triggering anything in Limit Reasons.

Your log file shows stretches where the multiplier is exactly 40.00, right where it should be and then it randomly drops to stretches in the 36 to 37 range.  This is not a significant drop but it is unusual that it is happening.  When using the Windows High Performance power profile with the Minimum processor state set to 100%, any drops below the default multiplier usually do not happen.

The 6700K supports Speed Shift Technology (SST) but back then, it was unusual for the bios to give users access to this CPU control method.  If you want to try playing with this, open the ThrottleStop TPL window and put a check mark in the Speed Shift box.  Press OK and when you go back out to the main ThrottleStop screen, you should see SST in green.  This means Speed Shift is enabled in your CPU.






Now you can check the Speed Shift - EPP box on the main screen and beside that where it says 128, you can edit that number.  Try using a value of 0 for maximum performance.  This might prevent those slight CPU multiplier drop outs that you are experiencing.  An EPP value of 80 is for people that like to see their CPU slow down when lightly loaded.  This is not necessary when plugged in.  An EPP value of 255 will make your CPU run really slow regardless of load.  Speed Shift is just a modern way to control a CPU.  If the bios enables Speed Shift, Windows 10 will automatically use this CPU control method but on older processors or older operating systems, Speed Shift is usually disabled by default.  ThrottleStop gives you access to Speed Shift so now you can do some more testing.


----------



## Voluman (Oct 28, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> Is there a way to report multipliers for each of the cores? As I see in the log file there is only one multi value per second.


CoreTemp?


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 29, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> Try using a value of 0 for maximum performance. This might prevent those slight CPU multiplier drop outs that you are experiencing.



Sadly it doesn't. There are still these random drops to stretches in the 36 to 37 range. According to the earlier 13 hour logs, it only happens during gaming. By the way the game runs as smooth as butter, so there isn't any visible drops/hiccups at all. But this is still interesting, why does it happen with 100% minimum processor state. Is there a chance that this issue will be "fixed" if I upgrade to Windows 10?



unclewebb said:


> If the bios enables Speed Shift, Windows 10 will automatically use this CPU control method but on older processors or older operating systems, Speed Shift is usually disabled by default



I have an MSI B250 Gaming M3 mobo, and I haven't found any SpeedShift related option in the BIOS (maybe it's hidden/unchangeable). I currently use Windows 7, and SST is disabled by default. Is there a chance that SST will be enabled by default if I upgrade to Windows 10? I would like to minimize the programs are running in the background, especially while gaming, and use TS only to monitor/report when necessary. Or do I need it anyway to change the EPP value?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 29, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> There are still these random drops to stretches in the 36 to 37 range.


Did ThrottleStop show SST in green when you were testing this?



Tibor Hazafi said:


> Is there a chance that SST will be enabled by default if I upgrade to Windows 10?


It is not very likely that Speed Shift will be enabled by default.  If your bios has no Speed Shift option and Speed Shift is not being enabled automatically by the bios then Windows 10 will probably assume that it is not available.

If enabling Speed Shift does not solve your problem then there is no need to use ThrottleStop to enable this.  



Tibor Hazafi said:


> the game runs as smooth as butter


Why waste any more time with this issue?  If your computer is running great, be happy and go play some games with it.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 29, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> Did ThrottleStop show SST in green when you were testing this?



Yes, it is OK.






unclewebb said:


> If your computer is running great, be happy and go play some games with it.



Yeah, you're right. By the way thanks all the help and patience from you!


----------

